# Favorite Pick-up Lines



## stldpn (Jan 16, 2010)

Granted they're mostly used in bars but I've certainly heard them elsewhere. Do you have a favorite? Do you think they're all too cheesy?


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9yaam0p_BA


----------



## stldpn (Jan 17, 2010)

I never used them... much. But I have to admit I think it's all in delivery. I had a male friend who delivered the following on a regular basis with great success. 

"So, How about dinner and a movie? And by dinner I mean let's have sex and as far as the movie goes... well I'd like to film it."

Needless to say I found it baffling how something so creepy could get so many girls to strike up conversation.


----------



## Horseman (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a friend who used to introduce himself to girls by saying, "How about we go out for a pizza and then f*ck?"

It actually worked sometimes. Maybe one in four or five, at least enough to break the ice and get a girl talking. I never had 25 percent success being a nice guy.

And if the girl hauled off and slapped him -- which also happened at least one in five -- he'd say, "Geez, whaddya have against pizza?"

On rare occasion, that got him back in the game with her.


----------



## escapist (Jan 17, 2010)

Never used them, never even heard them. I have however used "Hey, my friends and I were just having a discussion on whats the worst pickup line you've heard?" as an opener.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 17, 2010)

Two I have heard used on my friends are:

"Can I see that tag on your shirt? Just as I thought, made in heaven..."

"Are your legs tired because you've been running through my mind all day..."

The one and only pick up line I've had used on me was:

"Do you have a quarter, I told my Mom I'd call her when I met the woman of my dreams" awwww... too bad he turned out to be a player! hehe

My question is this: Guys, have you had any pick up lines used on you by a woman?


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 17, 2010)

hey man, what is your sign?

Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just itching to F***k me?

You wanna dance and then head home?

Whats for breakfast? that way I can eat you in the morning?


How about a refusal line?

You want me to do what with that? You have got to be kidding me?

Go to bed with you? I do not think so, you have no money no game and you are a troll so get lost...

:bow::bow:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 17, 2010)

"How much does a polar bear weigh?"

"Enough to break the ice. Im Rabbit!"


----------



## stldpn (Jan 17, 2010)

escapist said:


> Never used them, never even heard them. I have however used "Hey, my friends and I were just having a discussion on whats the worst pickup line you've heard?" as an opener.



Yeah that's pretty much in line with the "Man guys are ***holes, eh?" above. Which let me tell you... that's the world's best pick up line. It breaks the ice more than 50% and led to some of the best barstool psychology sessions I could hope for in College.

Apparently, the beauty of a truly great line is that sometimes the user doesn't even recognize it as a line.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 17, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Two I have heard used on my friends are:
> 
> "Can I see that tag on your shirt? Just as I thought, made in heaven..."
> 
> ...



I've had....

"You go to gold's on fillmore right?"(maybe 5 gyms in the whole town gold's was by far the most popular so these ladies were almost always playing the odds)

"You want to buy me a drink right?"

"Are you going to ask me out? Or, do I have to lie to my diary?"

The last one I thought was kind of cute... she ended up being a very sweet girl.


----------



## djudex (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll never forget the line one of my good female friends used when she was trying to get me together with one of the bartenders/waitresses at our local watering hole. When the b/w left our table to get our refills my friend got up, threw her arm around the b/w's shoulders and as they walk away across the room we all hear her say loudly "You know what I like best about him? Mother fucker has a tongue like Yoshi!"

One of the most embarrassing and strangely proud moments of my life


----------



## Melian (Jan 17, 2010)

I hate lines that sound like they should be coming from a greasy guy in a silk shirt with gold chains....but crude, game-referencing, hilarious lines like the one above are acceptable.

Might not work, but at least they get a laugh.


----------



## escapist (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotta say THIS is still one of my favorite pickup skits and its just chocked full of pick line goodness!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 17, 2010)

"Hey girl, can I get yo number?" 

A personal favorite that I would in no way actually use.

"Hey girl, I'm like a rubix cube. The more you play with me, the harder I get." 

And of course, the world's greatest pickup line...

"Hey, does this smell like choloform?"


----------



## stldpn (Jan 17, 2010)

not condoning his rant on airplanes but I do like hugh-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tXtc0mEgcs


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2010)

I like "mmmm you look like a tasty bowl of soup and I got the flu"


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 18, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> "
> 
> And of course, the world's greatest pickup line...
> 
> "Hey, does this smell like choloform?"



Ha. Awesome.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Granted they're mostly used in bars but I've certainly heard them elsewhere. Do you have a favorite? Do you think they're all too cheesy?



you forgot the option of "using all of the above"


----------



## tankgirl (Jan 19, 2010)

I voted for "How do you like your eggs?" cause any guy that cocky must have something worth being interested in for at least ten minutes. Worst case scenario, I have someone I can stand talking to for a while to keep the scum away. On the other hand, I also like the "watch someone else get shot down" approach, even if that kind of guy is usually looking for something.

TRUTH, ladies; the cocky ones are usually hiding a nougat-like soft and sweet core.
Then there's the 25% or so that are just cocks; we don't talk about them.

To stldpn about the movie thing: I'd actually swat someone if they said that; and I say swat instead of slap due to the 10" span of my hands.

I am NOT commenting about chloroform except to say I've always wanted to do that. Wait, that might hve been too much.
:doh:


On the extreme other hand, I like picking up people rather than being picked up.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 19, 2010)

tankgirl said:


> I voted for "How do you like your eggs?" cause any guy that cocky must have something worth being interested in for at least ten minutes. Worst case scenario, I have someone I can stand talking to for a while to keep the scum away. On the other hand, I also like the "watch someone else get shot down" approach, even if that kind of guy is usually looking for something.
> 
> TRUTH, ladies; the cocky ones are usually hiding a nougat-like soft and sweet core.
> Then there's the 25% or so that are just cocks; we don't talk about them.
> ...


 
The guy who used the movie line... it was the 90's and he embodied a rico suave style. He was a Columbian life guard at a local water park and he looked the part. I don't think there was a nougat inside to be found.

No offense but every guy I've ever known who used the bad boy act was a vacuous slug. I'm not saying that all women wrongfully ignore the "nice guys" out there. But, I would say, I always find it funny that women wonder why a guy who acts like jerk to everyone else, isn't very nice to them either. You get what you pay for, if he's not good/respectful to the women in general the odds of him changing for you are miniscule.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

The only pickup line I have ever used is "Wanna dance?"


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2010)

I like to use...."Hi...Hmmm..you're hot."...but you have to look them in the eye and have a "in awe" type tone.

Works everytime, but of course, I only use it when I really mean it..


----------



## Kbbig (Jan 21, 2010)

"If you and I were squirrels, I'd store my nuts in your hole."

No, never used that one, but I would pay to see someone else do it.

The only "line" I've ever used was something like "The word of the day is 'legs'. Let's go back to your place and spread the word." Kind of an old one, but it worked for me. I think to use one of those cheesy lines, you have to imply that you're kind of joking for it to work.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 22, 2010)

I worked at a book store and a girl once just came up to me and said "Can I get your number, in case I have any questions."
So I just smiled and said, "of course" so I gave her a business card of the store's and wrote the store's phone number on the back. I gave it to her and she said thanks, and smile and winked at me. 

Not more than two minutes later, she came back and said "excuse me! When I was asking you for YOUR number, I was asking about YOUR number, not the store's phone number."

And instead of being the smooth operator I am now, and just going with it, I said "heh, well why would you want my number, anyone who answers the phone at the store will be able to answer your ques . . .. ohhhh, heh, sorry, I didn't understand what you were asking."

after that I gave her my number, even though that's not really a line, that's about all I have to contribute to this thread.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 23, 2010)

hey babe, you look pretty phat (pretty hot and tasty) I am sure some women will agree that can work either way...lol

or you could say...Hey babe, your big ole ass is kicking and I want to smack it..so how about it?


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Jan 23, 2010)

The two best I've heard:

1. Excuse me ma'am, but does this rag smell like chloroform to you?

2. Hey baby, want to play pearl harbor with me? I lay down and you blow the shit out of me.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jan 24, 2010)

Lines are a joke. I don't use them, I don't believe them, end of story.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2010)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Lines are a joke. I don't use them, I don't believe them, end of story.



Ahhnold is the Pahhty Puuper.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 24, 2010)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Lines are a joke. I don't use them, I don't believe them, end of story.



you must be married...


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jan 25, 2010)

My 2 favorites are: 

"Hey Baby. Wanna take a gander at some Adam West penis?"

and 

"If I were an enzyme I'd be a DNA helicase so I could unzip your genes."


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

stldpn said:


> you must be married...



Actually, I am, and my BHM (I call him my marshmallow dragon :smitten is asleep in the other room as I type.


----------



## escapist (Jan 25, 2010)

"Is that a marshmallow dragon in your pocket or are ya just happy to see me?"


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy smack, some of those lines are just nasty/creepy/ewwww. Am I ever glad to be off the market!

Funny and creative lines would at least get my attention. The guy who described himself as a non-yuppie certainly did -- we've been married for sixteen years. 
Any adolescent attempt to suggest that you want your TAB A to go in my SlOT B is offensive.

"You look like a big tasty bowl of soup and I've got the flu"? Yuck, go away, you sound contagious.

"How do you like your eggs?" Don't trip over your ego on your way out.

"Are your legs tired? Cause you've been running through my dreams all night." So old it's shades of Jack Tripper. (RIP John Ritter)


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 25, 2010)

Be my Dairy Queen and I'll be your Burger King. You treat me right, and I'll do it your way.


----------



## Melian (Jan 25, 2010)

"What do you think of my vagina?"

(no, guys, you can't use that one)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

me: Soooo, what do you want to do after this?

dude: **whips out huge hard cock**


----------



## Melian (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> me: Soooo, what do you want to do after this?
> 
> dude: **whips out huge hard cock**



It isn't obvious from your emoticon....did you like it, or did you call the cops?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

me: Hi, your gorgeous

chick: **grabs my hand and places them on boobs/ass, **


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> It isn't obvious from your emoticon....did you like it, or did you call the cops?



Usually compliment them on their huge cock and politely decline..Tiz the club scene out here...well atleast when I clubbed.


----------



## Melian (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Usually compliment them on their huge cock and politely decline..Tiz the club scene out here...well atleast when I clubbed.



It happens regularly??? I've only had that happen once and, I shit you not, I was on a gay boat cruise around the harbour, at the time. Guy was a leather daddy and was clearly very secure with himself....


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> It happens regularly??? I've only had that happen once and, I shit you not, I was on a gay boat cruise around the harbour, at the time. Guy was a leather daddy and was clearly very secure with himself....



Yes...straight and gay clubs. 

I have noticed the bigger the penis, ass, boobs, etc..the more it happens around me. I guess confidence makes people do strange things.


----------



## escapist (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Usually compliment them on their huge cock and politely decline..Tiz the club scene out here...well atleast when I clubbed.



Yeah, this technique worked well for me :happy: and we are still together 1 year later lol.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah, this technique worked well for me :happy: and we are still together 1 year later lol.



HUH? I dont know what your talking about:blush:


----------



## stldpn (Jan 25, 2010)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> Actually, I am, and my BHM (I call him my marshmallow dragon :smitten is asleep in the other room as I type.



He must have been good at delivering his line... cause you didn't even know it was a line.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

escapist said:


> "Is that a marshmallow dragon in your pocket or are ya just happy to see me?"



lol...I just got that..:happy::doh::blush:


----------



## stldpn (Jan 25, 2010)

Melian said:


> It happens regularly??? I've only had that happen once and, I shit you not, I was on a gay boat cruise around the harbour, at the time. Guy was a leather daddy and was clearly very secure with himself....



There's a reason they call them tea dances


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2010)

"Dont you recognize me? I did that role on ghostbusters!"

No dragons allowed!


----------



## rockabelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> "What do you think of my vagina?"



a girl used that line on me at the nightclub. another guy had come to request a song and was in line behind her and he finally notices this girl lifting up her dress flashing her pantyless vajayjay goodness to me and says "oh my gawd!" and i said "havent you seen one of those before?"

i didnt go home with her, but i played the song she asked for. 

true story.


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 2, 2010)

Kbbig said:


> "If you and I were squirrels, I'd store my nuts in your hole."
> 
> No, never used that one, but I would pay to see someone else do it.



If they're gonna use THAT line, I suggest you pay well...


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He must have been good at delivering his line... cause you didn't even know it was a line.



As previously noted, that's a characteristic of the best lines: They're natural enough that they don't sound or feel like "lines".


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 2, 2010)

I admit, I usually strike up a conversation. Which may explain why I'm still single...


----------



## Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

I never take a guy seriously who uses a pick up line on me. =/

However, chances are if the guy is tall and heavy - I'll be too busy drooling for the first few seconds and completely miss what he's saying anyway.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel the same with fang. 


And if your a really big guy who makes the first move and has a lotta confidence, thats extra hot. So there's a chance some dumb line might work if it makes me laugh.


----------



## RJI (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never actually busted out a pickup line on a girl. I found that Hi or Hello always worked just fine followed by some follow up conversation. 

A good ice breaker in my area is

How You Doin, said in a Guido "Jersey Shore" accent. There are a lot of Italian's and with the Sopranos being in Jersey everyone knows it and girls will come right back at you with a, How You Doin in the same accent.


----------



## Jenloveslarge (Feb 15, 2010)

I worked for a couple of years for an armored truck company (delivering cash) and have had to hear quite a few lame pick ups. If I had a nickle for every "do you have any free samples" I would be rich. Two good ones, "do you get to take your work home with you?" and "you look like a million bucks." Still pretty lame, but at least different!


----------



## bigbri (Feb 17, 2010)

"You look like a million bucks..."

"You've never seen a million bucks..."

"Yeah, that's right, you look like something I've never seen!"

Sorry, old joke, but I HAD to do it!


----------



## FemFAtail (Feb 28, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> The only pickup line I have ever used is "Wanna dance?"



Why, yes, I do so very much wish to dance with you!


----------



## Zowie (Feb 28, 2010)

I think my favourite of all time would be my friend, talking to her preffered type of guy. Skinny, white and nerdy. 
"Baby, I like my men how I love my coffee. Tall, black and strong." 
"..."
"...No wait, Shit. Forget I said that."



I keep making fun of her skinny white nerdy guys, but I basically like the same, but triple-sized, haha.

"Baby, I'm like a rubik's cube. The more you play with me, the harder I get." Wish I was a boy so I could say it.
(I would be such a creep were I a boy. That god you can get away with it as being *cute* as a girl.)


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 28, 2010)

My favourite pickup line (because I made it up):

Do you have a girlfriend in Wisconsin? Because YOUR CUTE!!!

This was, of course, after I had chugged an IPA at 2,000 ft above sea level. Unfortunatly things didnt work out, and Im still kinda bumming. However, I did have the best orgasm of my life (so far) because of that. 

On that note, feel free to steal it


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 2, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> "Dont you recognize me? I did that role on ghostbusters!"
> 
> No dragons allowed!



Hahaha! But he still reminds me of a cute chubby dragon,so...


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (May 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> He must have been good at delivering his line... cause you didn't even know it was a line.



There was no line. He asked me out, I said yes and we've been together ever since!


----------



## KittyKitten (May 2, 2010)

I liked the I died and went to heaven one--someone used that on me and I thought it was cute.


[email protected] color are your panties! LOL. That's not what a stranger should say when he first meets a woman; that's what your boyfriend/husband should say when he is about to pounce on you!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

How am I supposed to answer that poll when two thirds of those lines have been used on me? LOL


----------



## BigChaz (May 3, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> On that note, feel free to steal it





Do you have a girlfriend in Wisconsin? Because YOUR CUTE!!!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

I have a great pickup line: 

"The Jerk Store called, they're running out of you!" 

View attachment l33f384dd0000_1_26038.jpg


----------



## stldpn (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> How am I supposed to answer that poll when two thirds of those lines have been used on me? LOL



I find it curious that in a thread where nearly everyone complained that pick up lines don't work initially, i'm now seeing some actual interesting talk about the ones that people do find a little endearing.:blush:


----------



## stldpn (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I have a great pickup line:
> 
> "The Jerk Store called, they're running out of you!"



as I recall the best response to that is 
"What's the difference? You're their all-time best seller."


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I find it curious that in a thread where nearly everyone complained that pick up lines don't work initially, i'm now seeing some actual interesting talk about the ones that people do find a little endearing.:blush:


My bullshit radar was on high alert but because he was trying so hard and I was full of gin:

Tony: Haven't I seen you on the internet? 
Me: Possibly. What website?
Tony: You mean you're really on the internet??!! Okay, you got me. How else was I supposed to approach the most beautiful woman in the place?
Me: That's a line too but it's so lamely cute I'll let you buy me a drink.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 4, 2010)

Haha this is on FB " Are you from McDonalds because I'm lovin' it"


----------



## BigChaz (May 4, 2010)

Me: You blind?
Her: No.
Me: Well...shit. Still interested?

Me: You desperate?
Her: uh, no.
Me: Damn. Wanna lower your standards for an evening?

Me: Hey.
Her: Hey.
Me: Thats as far as I planned. Sup?


The first and third did not succeed. The second one got me a fun evening and a date though. Didn't work out since she was into everything I am not. I have a bad habit of letting my friends dare me into ways to approach women. Luckily I have the kind of personality where I can pull it off as a funny ice breaker and not look lame (most of the time).


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Me: You blind?
> Her: No.
> Me: Well...shit. Still interested?
> 
> ...


LOL Making me laugh is KEY!!!! All three would work at least to talk to me because they are endearing.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Me: You blind?
> Her: No.
> Me: Well...shit. Still interested?
> 
> ...



Haha well nice indeed!


----------



## Oirish (May 4, 2010)

Here's a classic. Only a certain type of girl would get the Archimedes allusion. 

"I have a lever of some significance and I'd like to rock your world."


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

Oirish said:


> Here's a classic. Only a certain type of girl would get the Archimedes allusion.
> 
> "I have a lever of some significance and I'd like to rock your world."


AWESOME. We have a WIN!!!


----------



## inkedinto (May 11, 2010)

I would love it if some guy used some geeky pick up lines on me..

Some of my favourites I saw on a site once:

"Lets meet somewhere you bring your beaker and Ill bring my stirring rod"
"Lets play lab tech. First well need some bodily fluids."
"Lets fuck, just the 10 of us. What, you dont understand binary?!"
"Youre so hot you denature my proteins."

and my all time favourite:
"baby you're like my homework.. I'll slam you on the desk and do you all night long"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 11, 2010)

the last one I used, worked out pretty well. 

I just said "Hey, I like your drawing, I have to have it. Can I buy it off of you?"

and she was putty in my hands.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the last one I used, worked out pretty well.
> 
> I just said "Hey, I like your drawing, I have to have it. Can I buy it off of you?"
> 
> and she was putty in my hands.



That's not a pickup line, dawg.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the last one I used, worked out pretty well.
> 
> I just said "Hey, I like your drawing, I have to have it. Can I buy it off of you?"
> 
> and she was putty in my hands.



I just thought of one for you.

"Hey, I like your drawing. Wanna see me in my drawers?"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 11, 2010)

I went back and reworked my "fine arts" pick up lines. 

I'm going to use it on her tonight. 

"I really like your drawing, but I'd like to hang you up and nail on to the wall instead."

eh? eh? that's a good one. She's going to be all for it too.


----------



## BigChaz (May 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I went back and reworked my "fine arts" pick up lines.
> 
> I'm going to use it on her tonight.
> 
> ...



"Hey hot stuff, your so hot it's a sin and I want to crucify you right now. On my penis."

Try that one, I promise she will internet-sex you.


----------

